# MY FIRST BIKE HELP! I need help with this bike Sieberling Road King!!!



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

alright yall, i just got this bike, it is my first. So i will need help dating and collecting information on this bicycle. Ill need yall to walk me through it because this is my first time. My dad is bringing it home now, he just had to stop and get his hair cut. But ill have photo's posted asap once the bike arrives. I will need all the information on the bikes please and thanks and if anyone is interested in the bike please pm me. I am told it is a some what rare bike.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 26, 2010)

can't wait to see it hurry and post pictures!!!!


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

yeah he sure is taking his time getting his hair cut lol


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

alright folks help me out here!

here are the pics before clean up.






























tell me if i did good? :S
the horn works, & the light works! 
its all original!  road king


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is cleaner pics


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 26, 2010)

your not parting it out are you? columbia i think ... i'm pretty new to the vintage bicycle collecting thing and most of the time i'm wrong  1950's maybe 40's it looks post the serial number under the crank  or the rear drop out. i think the light is rare. the peddles are block peddles and thats cool too looks complete i would ride her. i would bet it's about a 150 to $250 bike as is what kind of hubs does it have?? nice score what did you give for it if you don't mind me asking seat post looks cool too.. i hope someone else enlightens us on it soon ... hey she's in great shape.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 26, 2010)

you know it's strange how you can find most of the time a girls bicycle that is clean all original parts and a boys bicycle will be missing parts and not complete.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

im just waiting to see what everyone else says about the bike :S


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2010)

its 30's search for the colson catalog the rack isn't correct for it but its ok, the horn and mirror is an accessory, the rims look like they'll clean up real nice,


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2010)

here is my version of the same bike


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

has anyone herd of these tires?


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 26, 2010)

patrick... i just think it's amazing that you can just look at a bike and know what it is and know what's original and what's not.. and i just fumble and fall with this stuff. how long have you been collecting and how did you obtain your knowledge


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

ikr... lol i was very supprised to see this bike in such great condition! It is amazing lol.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 26, 2010)

8 years of collecting and various members of thecabe has tough me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, nobody panic! your bike is a 1940-41 or so Colson "Blister tank" girls bike. this is from the 1940 Colson catalog. as to whether it was a good deal depends on one question, are you a girl? if so it's a beautiful bike, if not people might get the wrong idea.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 26, 2010)

looks like ill be parting it out. Pm if your interested in parts.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10351-Pair-of-Seirberling-Tires-26-in-x-2.125


----------



## OldRider (Jun 26, 2010)

Why on earth would you want to part it out? You were so stoked to get a vintage bike........its too nice of a bike to part out, if you sell it then sell it whole! Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2010)

I wouldn't part it out, it's too nice. why would you buy a bike and then immediately part it out?


----------



## higgens (Jun 27, 2010)

That thing is more then three times your age you better show it some respect!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 27, 2010)

higgens said:


> That thing is more then three times your age you better show it some respect!




My sentiments exactly Mr Higgins.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm with both Scott and OldRider on this one. Here was a bike original down to the tires which you only had for a few hours and then you decided to part it? Are you looking at this hobby for enjoyment or are you just trying to turn a few dollars? 







OldRider said:


> Why on earth would you want to part it out? You were so stoked to get a vintage bike........its too nice of a bike to part out, if you sell it then sell it whole! Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2010)

If you've decided to get rid of the bike put it up for sale or trade here. someone might be willing to trade you something more suited to your needs. this Colson is an amazing original. if it was my comment that prompted your decision, please consider what I said carefully. it is a truly great find, if you're a girl or have a girlfriend, if not it would be a great trading piece. I don't know what you paid but as a completely original bike with so much going for it, it should be worth a bit to the right person. in short, it is my opinion that it is worth more whole than in parts.
anyone who has inquired into the parts of this bike, I would urge you to consider letting this new collector keep this bike together and not ask him to keep any commitments he's made.
keep us posted as to what you decide.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

o.o because i Dont have much money and i need to make the money back from what i paid for it. By all means if someone wants to buy it whole, and keep it alive i encourage you to do so.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

i didn't put 2 and 2 together but 2 days ago 24th you posted that you were looking for your first bicycle and you wrote this

I am looking to buy a good starter bike frame set. All i have is $50. that will have to include shipping :S.

please give me a huge discount on a good bike frame set, this will be my first bike :S
=================================================================

i wrote you yesterday and offered you $50 for the light and peddles and you told me you would need $75 and not 5min later you told me you would need more because some one wants to buy the whole bicycle. then later that night you wrote that you would except my offer... by that time i was discouraged and declined. i would suggest like 37fleetwood says and try to trade for something that suits your taste the bicycle you now own she is in very very good shape and i'm sure you would have no problems in a trade with someone.. she's a great find and good luck on what ever you do... and i apologies if i sound rude but i am just really confused.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

I understand your confusion but you have to keep in mind this is my first time doing something like this. And when i have multiple people asking me about the same item then it gets busy and confusing :S im sure you understand :S im only looking for cash guys...


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

well i hope you find a buyer or someone willing to trade you for what you want. no hard feeling and good luck to you.  You should be able to make a good deal with what ever path you take... i was checking those tires out and thats way cool i read some where that if there in real bad shape (cracked up) that you could line the inside if the tire with duck tape to give it some stability


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

;o thank you for the tip  yea def no hard feelings and if you decide to change your mind on the parts you wanted, they will prob still be here   but i did get a new bike!  check the forums for my new bike


----------



## frogger1903 (Jun 27, 2010)

Is it just me, or does anyone else find this situation a little "offensive " to the bicycle collecting hobby ??


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

Shouldn't be offensive its my bike. Already have sold some parts, pm me if you are interested in the pedals, kick stand, tires, head light, badge, or seat & rack.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry already being parted. Its my bike therefore I'll do what ever i please with it. Please don't take offensive. No one offered to buy it, best thing you guys can do now is try to buy all the parts individually. Can't complain about it being parted if you didn't even offer to buy it. Please don't hold this against me, its my first bike and i need to create some money so i can get more bikes. Its my choice because i bought it. No need to patronize me.

Its my. Choice.

I dont mean to be rude or offensive so please drop it. If you want to buy some parts, pm me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I, personally, find this whole episode rather odd. You're right, it is your bike to do with as you please. Your attitude has just struck a wrong nerve with me and I promise you that I will not respond to any more of your posts. Shawn 







Rookie said:


> Sorry already being parted. Its my bike therefore I'll do what ever i please with it. Please don't take offensive. No one offered to buy it, best thing you guys can do now is try to buy all the parts individually. Can't complain about it being parted if you didn't even offer to buy it. Please don't hold this against me, its my first bike and i need to create some money so i can get more bikes. Its my choice because i bought it. No need to patronize me.
> 
> Its my. Choice.
> 
> I dont mean to be rude or offensive so please drop it. If you want to buy some parts, pm me.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

:\ arg... Im sorry i have offended you. I did not mean to, and i apologize and i ask for your forgiveness.

Serious btw... im not trying to make anyone mad :S


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

it's just WOW the bicycle was nice and whole yesterday. a great collectable  and now it's in pieces. it just breaks our heart to see it happen so quick. nice find though.. i'm not mad just sad.. but you have to do what you have to do to get things going.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 27, 2010)

We hate you,go away.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 27, 2010)

Just kidding,replied to 1st pm.

Pat


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

All parting sales are being put on hold, because i would truly like to keep the bike whole, its just a madder if i get the right price or not.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

All bids on the bike are welcome!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 27, 2010)

You sir, are not going to make many friends here, I'll guarantee you that much.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

im trying to make friends idk whats happening


----------



## OldRider (Jun 27, 2010)

Something about you is not adding up, thats whats happening.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

whats not adding up... now im totally lost... but interested...


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

well it looks like its going to stay whole.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

keep the colson and sell the schwinn you got today.. hey she's like 70 years old and in that good of shape. i bet you can go to a bike swap meet with her and who knows what would happen.... it would probably place in the best all original


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

I got a good buyer, who will treat her very well.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2010)

all's well that ends well. I think the middleweight is the best choice for a newbie. 
now take everyone's advice, slow down, take your time, go slowly, think things through.
remember this is a hobby that is all about "old" bicycles, not just bicycles, you have to remember, the older and more original, the more emotional people will be about the bike. if you are not respectful of that fact you will not do well in the hobby.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah im sorry guys, my dad explained everything to me. The older the bike is the more people will be liking it or attached to it. I didn't mean to offend anyone at all. Just didn't realize what the bike truly stood for. But now everyone got their way, at least i hope so. After everything that i said, i am sorry for putting you guys through that & if i offended anyone please understand i didn't mean to hurt or be rude at all. It won't happen again, i can promise you guys that.

Please forgive me.

Hope ya'll can still accept me into the hobby.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2010)

I still think the best solution would have been to keep the cool girl's bike and get a hot girlfriend to ride with you.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

ooo noted.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2010)

I would go with what Scott said. See if Megan Fox is an option. LOL.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

well there she goes...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Where are you at in that photo? Consignment shop?


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

Nope, I was handing it off to be shipped to the buyer. I would like to say who bought it, but I'm not sure how the bike sales work. Am I allowed to say who bought it or do I leave it up to the buyer to decide if he wants it known who bought it? I was in TREK Bicycle Store of St. Louis.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Did anyone in the shop comment on her?


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

Indeed, the guy in the picture said "He wasn't kidding this really is a classic" and then "This is going to be fun packing up" - jokingly due to how delicate it was. Also all the workers were like oooo ahhhh, when i was walking out i turned back and majority of the workers were checking it out. Btw i am the one taking the photo lol


----------

